# What are your 2017 goals?



## Jericurl (Dec 31, 2016)

I've been sitting here making a list of my homebrewing goals for 2017 and I thought I would share them with you guys here. And then I'll periodically update this thread as I (hopefully) tick each item off the list. Feel free to add suggestions or your own 2017 goals list as I would love to see what everyone else is wanting to do.

1. Buy and make one of the big red wine kits that everyone raves about here (Maybe one of the Stag ones) and tweak it a bit, Joeswine style.

2. Make a sparkling fruit mead 

3. Make a lower ABV hopped mead

4. Make an actual beer (grain or extract, not sure which yet)



I'm sure I will add more as I think about it.


----------



## cmsben61 (Dec 31, 2016)

Make and drink more wine


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 31, 2016)

To see 2018.


----------



## JohnT (Dec 31, 2016)

simple contentment my friend!


----------



## JohnT (Dec 31, 2016)

JohnT said:


> simple contentment my friend!



either that or win the lottery, take the winnings to raise an army, then take over the world and smile while my enemies suffer greatly.


----------



## Jericurl (Dec 31, 2016)

JohnT said:


> either that or win the lottery, take the winnings to raise an army, then take over the world and smile while my enemies suffer greatly.



Come sit by me.... *evil laugh


----------



## Rodnboro (Dec 31, 2016)

To retire on September 30.
To find another job that I enjoy to supplement my retirement income until my 2 finish college
To perfect my wine making especially in the area of juice buckets and muscadine
To make more wine for competition, giving away, and for me to enjoy.


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Dec 31, 2016)

cmsben61 said:


> Make and drink more wine



Amen. 

400+ bottles should be easy since I have apples I picked and froze in Sept/Oct ready for spring wine making.


----------



## AkTom (Dec 31, 2016)

Make more beer, wine and mead. And yes, winning the lottery would be nice, but then I'd have to play it...


----------



## ceeaton (Dec 31, 2016)

Actually, my goal is to make more beer. This wine thing is taking time away that I'd normally use for beer production. When I kegged some Pinot Grigio earlier this week for a get together we just got back from, I noticed three lonely Corny kegs, all nice and shiny, needing to be filled. So I bought some grain/hops/yeast and will make a batch on Monday. Will probably have it in the keg in two weeks if all goes well.


----------



## NorCal (Dec 31, 2016)

Win three silvers or one gold at the CA State Fair.


----------



## garymc (Dec 31, 2016)

Assuming the question is wine related: I have 56 gallons of 2016 white and red muscadine, blackberry, elderberry, and cabernet (in a moment of weakness, I bought a bucket) in carboys to age and bottle and I have more of each of the first 3 in the freezer. I have one 5 gallon, one 3 gallon, one 6 gallon, and one unknown 4 or 5 gallon empty carboys and several one gallon and less for racking. Fortunately I have a place where I can buy new 3 gallon $19.99 and 5 gallon $24.99 carboys. I don't usually do more than 30 gallons a year, so I'm hesitant to buy more carboys. But I can't make margaritas because I have no room for ice (normally, tonight was an exception) in the freezer. If you can see where this is going, you're ahead of me. Where was I? Oh. If I have a good crop of muscadines, blackberries, elderberries, and aronia (chokeberries) this year, I could have thousands of pounds of fruit. What the Hell am I doing? I thought I was retired. Retire, they said. Go fishing. Travel. They didn't say crawl around on the ground in 95 degree high humidity heat pulling weeds and 20 degrees pruning. They didn't say scavenge bottles and spend your life peeling labels. The heck with it (censored language.) I'm booking a flight to Cancun. I don't do all inclusives, so I'm getting on the Riviera Bus for $7 US and going to Playa del Carmen from the airport for a week. Then taking a bus to Progresso, then Merida. Then back here where I have a ton of pruning to do and start it all over.


----------



## CheerfulHeart (Dec 31, 2016)

Get my Mezza Luna Red kit made. Make plenty of DB and the variations I have been planning all winter. Enter my apple wine in the county fair. And last but not least, I plan to keep having fun with winemaking!


----------



## barbiek (Jan 1, 2017)

Jericurl said:


> I've been sitting here making a list of my homebrewing goals for 2017 and I thought I would share them with you guys here. And then I'll periodically update this thread as I (hopefully) tick each item off the list. Feel free to add suggestions or your own 2017 goals list as I would love to see what everyone else is wanting to do.
> 
> 1. Buy and make one of the big red wine kits that everyone raves about here (Maybe one of the Stag ones) and tweak it a bit, Joeswine style.
> 
> ...



I would suggest the Stags Leap Merlot. And for beer I would recommend oatmeal Stout it's a dark beer but really smooth. I really enjoyed the Oktoberfest 
but the oatmeal Stout has became my fav


----------



## jgmann67 (Jan 1, 2017)

Keep up with my wines and maintain a healthy, happy family during this election season... it's going to be a long 6 months.


----------



## Arne (Jan 1, 2017)

ceeaton said:


> Actually, my goal is to make more beer. This wine thing is taking time away that I'd normally use for beer production. When I kegged some Pinot Grigio earlier this week for a get together we just got back from, I noticed three lonely Corny kegs, all nice and shiny, needing to be filled. So I bought some grain/hops/yeast and will make a batch on Monday. Will probably have it in the keg in two weeks if all goes well.



Make yourself a batch of skeeter pee now. Come May or so, use one of the empty kegs. Sparkling S.P. when it is hot out. Don't get too much better than that. Arne.


----------



## Arne (Jan 1, 2017)

Have to get the freezer cleaned out before the end of may. It is filled with cherries, strawberries, currants, cranberries, maybe some elderberries. Get it empty so when the new fruits get ripe have someplace to store them. Have to do some more bottling and the fermenters will be empty, needs to be a bit warmer so I can start the new wines from the freezer. Vicious circle, lol, Arne.


----------



## traveler94 (Jan 2, 2017)

I have wine that needs to be filtered and bottled, I have wine that needs to be racked, I have kits that need to be started. It was so overwhelming that I set my priorities and I took my wife and eleven year old grandson on a holiday cruise for 8 days! Now that I am back I have wine that needs to be filtered and bottled, I have wine that needs to be racked, I have kits that need to be started. 

I will have another drink. I will reset my priorities, tomorrow.

Happy New Year!!!!!


----------



## Mismost (Jan 2, 2017)

Same as last year....try to keep this red headed wife happy! 

But, I am really looking forward to this years trip around sun, a new set of seasons, new reasons to smile, laugh, and be happy. I think it is going to be a great year.


----------



## Stevew1 (Jan 2, 2017)

I am looking to purchase an oak barrel and begin to build some inventory in my wine cellar.


----------



## wpt-me (Jan 7, 2017)

I hope to make more wine, maybe a kit or two. Remake a few fruit wine that i really liked.
But am hoping for better health for my G.F.so she can enjoy the spoils with me.

Bill


----------



## brewbush (Jan 8, 2017)

I am planning to finish my kits that are on standby. Get the 3 fruit wines started from homewinery: Raspberry, Blackberry, and Passionfruit. Maybe make the blackberry into a port.

I plan to finish up with my Keezer project. Putting last coats of polyurethane on the collar. 8 taps. Planning on a carbonated IM peach/apricot chardonnay and 1-2 other wines pushed with nitrogen. Of course beer for the rest =)

Have a lot to bottle. It seems I am addicted to making wine....we just have a problem with drinking it.


----------



## jswordy (Jan 9, 2017)

2017 goals:

1.) Get the blueberries planted in the shade moved up to fill some sunny spots where other blueberry plants died. Get the new portable irrigation system I glued up in place in spring so I can have a full year of watering this time and improve yields next year.

2.) Make a late winter/early spring scuppernong wine. I am hopeful one of the vineyards where I get grapes froze scuppernong late grapes in 2016, as she often does if there are any left after the pickers. Have to call soon to see.

3.) Finish bottling the remaining 5 gallons of my 15-gallon muscadine batch, then bottle the 9 gallons of Bell Bottom Blues blueberry and the 6 gallons of my first blackberry effort. I tasted a bunch of commercial blackberry wines this summer, and thought, "Meh, I can do at least this or better." So we'll see.

4.) I am down to my last 4 bottles of 2012 Norton, so I may want to try that this fall again.

5.) One of my vineyards has begun growing Marquette, so I may buy some of those and try a wine this fall.

6.) Of course, fall batches with gallons of my favorites, fresh muscadine and scuppernong. Using the old recipe I got handed down and matching that with modern finishing techniques, it is not foxy. Love it. Every wine at Sweetpea Farms is made from 100% native American ingredients (unless I cave and do the Marquette!).

7.) I have some leftover beer supplies and I need to make those up pretty soon. There are maybe 3-4 batches left. Probably late January/early February. It is warming up here too quick for lagering, so I we'll see if we get a cold snap. I am likely going to quit making beers after I use up the ingredients I have on hand.

8.) Under edit, oh yeah: I want to try to have a late spring Interesting Wine and Interesting People gathering at my place. Not sure if this will come off, since my wife is basically a hermit, but really want to try to gather up many of the cool folks I have met around here by handing out bottles and just let them all mingle with each other. We'll see.


----------



## ceeaton (Jan 11, 2017)

jswordy said:


> 7.) I have some leftover beer supplies and I need to make those up pretty soon. There are maybe 3-4 batches left. Probably late January/early February. It is warming up here too quick for lagering, so I we'll see if we get a cold snap. I am likely going to quit making beers after I use up the ingredients I have on hand.


Ever thought of making a California Commnon (Anchor Steam) type beer? I believe it uses a lager yeast fermented at higher temperatures (the WLP810 - San Francisco Lager yeast can give good results up to 65*F). Tends to be heavily hopped, but that usually isn't a problem around here.

I have reached my main goal by making three all grain batches since the new year started. Feels like my technique got better with each successive batch (Pale Ale/Premium bitter, Oktoberfest, Robust Porter).


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 11, 2017)

@ceeaton: next time we meet, bring some beer.


----------



## ceeaton (Jan 11, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> @ceeaton: next time we meet, bring some beer.



I have until April/May (Harford Chilean juice/grapes) to make some up, what is your favorite type?

I'm shopping LP for bulk malt as I think it will help curb my excessive spending on wine kits. I can get a 55 lb bag of Avangard Pilsen or Pale Malt delivered for less than a WE low end kit. That 55 lbs will make either 9 English Bitter/Pale Ale type beers (low gravity) or 5 really nasty alcoholic high gravity beers (or a mixture of both).

I think I'm finding out that I just like to make yeast happy by supplying something for it to eat. I just love the beer brewing process and am fascinated by the wine making process.

Edit: thinking about it a bit more as I drink a beer, I think I could be classified as a fermentation junkie.


----------



## jgmann67 (Jan 11, 2017)

My goal. 

http://www.pennlive.com/news/2017/01/attorney_for_state_house_is_ca.html#incart_river_mobile_home


----------



## ceeaton (Jan 11, 2017)

jgmann67 said:


> My goal.
> 
> http://www.pennlive.com/news/2017/01/attorney_for_state_house_is_ca.html#incart_river_mobile_home



_Mann cites his wide range of life experience, in addition to his legal skills, as equipping him for the job of judge._

I don't see a reference to making wine as a life experience....


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 11, 2017)

ceeaton said:


> I have until April/May (Harford Chilean juice/grapes) to make some up, what is your favorite type?
> 
> I'm shopping LP for bulk malt as I think it will help curb my excessive spending on wine kits. I can get a 55 lb bag of Avangard Pilsen or Pale Malt delivered for less than a WE low end kit. That 55 lbs will make either 9 English Bitter/Pale Ale type beers (low gravity) or 5 really nasty alcoholic high gravity beers (or a mixture of both).
> 
> ...



I like IPA's, Porter, Stout, Octoberfest-style. I'm a big fan of Dogfishead, if that gives you any guidance. Starting to think about spring now, but not sure that I'll have any carboy space (or intestinal fortitude) to do Chileans this year.


----------



## ceeaton (Jan 11, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> I like IPA's, Porter, Stout, Octoberfest-style. I'm a big fan of Dogfishead, if that gives you any guidance. Starting to think about spring now, but not sure that I'll have any carboy space (or intestinal fortitude) to do Chileans this year.



Got it, that's up my alley (as far as beer styles). All the styles you mention do well in the bottle. Sometimes I even bottle off the keg (have a counter-pressure bottle filler device, less sediment that way).

There is always UPS if you don't show up for Spring ingredients. I doubt @jgmann67 will have time this year with his campaign in full swing...here comes the judge, here comes the judge...(glad I live in a different County, he might throw the book at me otherwise).


----------



## jgmann67 (Jan 11, 2017)

ceeaton said:


> _Mann cites his wide range of life experience, in addition to his legal skills, as equipping him for the job of judge._
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see a reference to making wine as a life experience....




Hopefully when they get more depth to their stories that will come out.


----------



## ceeaton (Jan 11, 2017)

jgmann67 said:


> Hopefully when they get more depth to their stories that will come out.



We'll use that as our measuring stick as to whether they are doing a good job of digging or not.


----------



## ceeaton (Jan 11, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> I'm a big fan of Dogfishead, if that gives you any guidance. .



Is that the Dogfish Head 90 minute IPA? I see a real recipe for that one that I can follow...


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 11, 2017)

ceeaton said:


> Is that the Dogfish Head 90 minute IPA? I see a real recipe for that one that I can follow...



That is one of theirs that I like.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jan 12, 2017)

* Watch how the government change in power unfolds with great trepidation considering the current level of hysteria.
* Make my first wine from grapes.
* Make my first port style wine.
* I thought about sending bottles into a competition, but that might be better next year once I have a fully 2 year aged red.
* Make more wine of varietals I haven't made yet.
* Try my hand at my first blended wine.


----------



## jswordy (Jan 12, 2017)

ceeaton said:


> Ever thought of making a California Commnon (Anchor Steam) type beer? I believe it uses a lager yeast fermented at higher temperatures (the WLP810 - San Francisco Lager yeast can give good results up to 65*F). Tends to be heavily hopped, but that usually isn't a problem around here.
> 
> I have reached my main goal by making three all grain batches since the new year started. Feels like my technique got better with each successive batch (Pale Ale/Premium bitter, Oktoberfest, Robust Porter).



I primarily got into it in the first place because all I heard was about how anyone could make wine but oh it was soooooo hard to brew. Not hard for me at all. I could make tasty malty ales like I like them forever, no worries. 

Beer just doesn't agree with me health-wise, way too many aches and pains after even just two that are low gluten. Making it just means there is more of it around to tempt me. So, did that, glad I did not spring for tons of equipment, phasing out. Going back to wine. 

I'll still have made a few hundred bottles of beer by the time I am done using up my remaining supplies. Still 5-6 batches worth left.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 13, 2017)

jswordy said:


> I primarily got into it in the first place because all I heard was about how anyone could make wine but oh it was soooooo hard to brew. Not hard for me at all. I could make tasty malty ales like I like them forever, no worries.
> 
> Beer just doesn't agree with me health-wise, way too many aches and pains after even just two that are low gluten. Making it just means there is more of it around to tempt me. So, did that, glad I did not spring for tons of equipment, phasing out. Going back to wine.
> 
> I'll still have made a few hundred bottles of beer by the time I am done using up my remaining supplies. Still 5-6 batches worth left.


 

I think beer is much easier than wine. Beer uses a recipe and can be replicated over and over and over again every 3 to 6 weeks. Not so with wine.


----------



## Stressbaby (Jan 13, 2017)

My goals:
* Establish the vineyard - 120 vines have been ordered; trellises are up, 7 x 144' rows; the irrigation system is ready to install, just waiting for spring.
* Pick the brains of a couple of local guys who between them have 14 acres of grapes - talk them into teaching me to prune and learn their spray schedule.
* Medal at KCCM Wine Classic - entered 6 wines, we'll see.
* Get a good, drinkable Chambourcin from grapes picked last fall - so far so good on this one, bulk aging; I like this grape


----------



## ceeaton (Jan 13, 2017)

JohnT said:


> I think beer is much easier than wine. Beer uses a recipe and can be replicated over and over and over again every 3 to 6 weeks. Not so with wine.



Good luck getting your strike temperature (water temperature if you do an infusion mash) the same every time. Small changes in sparge water (pH, hardness, temperature) can affect the extract you get from a pound of malt. Then there is the variability of the malt itself, each malting has a spec sheet you rarely get to see. Hops degrade over time and have different bittering values from year to year. The rate of your boil can greatly effect the IBU's you extract from the hops. Sanitation is multiple times more important with a finished product in the 4 - 6% ABV range on average. I feel there are many more variables to all grain beer brewing, with one added consideration. Any one small miscalculation in beer brewing is less likely to make a batch undrinkable verses a small miscalculation in wine making. Plus you can turn a batch from scatch in as little as two weeks (I've done it in 8 days when kegging). So it is much easier to make up for any mistakes in the next batch, where with wine that mistake may have occupied a carboy for two years or more. Just my three cents (inflation).


----------



## JohnT (Jan 16, 2017)

ceeaton said:


> Good luck getting your strike temperature (water temperature if you do an infusion mash) the same every time. Small changes in sparge water (pH, hardness, temperature) can affect the extract you get from a pound of malt. Then there is the variability of the malt itself, each malting has a spec sheet you rarely get to see. Hops degrade over time and have different bittering values from year to year. The rate of your boil can greatly effect the IBU's you extract from the hops. Sanitation is multiple times more important with a finished product in the 4 - 6% ABV range on average. I feel there are many more variables to all grain beer brewing, with one added consideration. Any one small miscalculation in beer brewing is less likely to make a batch undrinkable verses a small miscalculation in wine making. Plus you can turn a batch from scatch in as little as two weeks (I've done it in 8 days when kegging). So it is much easier to make up for any mistakes in the next batch, where with wine that mistake may have occupied a carboy for two years or more. Just my three cents (inflation).


 
So what to the pros do? Why does, say, a Sam Adams taste exactly the same year after year? (Not attempting to criticize. Just really curious).


----------



## geek (Jan 16, 2017)

jgmann67 said:


> My goal.
> 
> http://www.pennlive.com/news/2017/01/attorney_for_state_house_is_ca.html#incart_river_mobile_home



Pre-congrats Jim...


----------



## ceeaton (Jan 16, 2017)

JohnT said:


> So what to the pros do? Why does, say, a Sam Adams taste exactly the same year after year? (Not attempting to criticize. Just really curious).



Lot's of lab work and planning (way beyond the scope of a humble homebrewer). And it doesn't taste exactly the same, but it's darn close (closer than I'll ever get two batches). Most have a staff of tasters with a goal of getting it as close as possible. I once read an article on what Bud does, and it is amazing the differences between the different regional brewers same version of the same beer.


----------



## yanks4carolyn (Jan 16, 2017)

Put up No Trespassing signs for the deer. Plant blueberries and plum. Will keep them in grow bags for a few years under Larry Halls directions. Y'all may want to check his YouTube out for grow bag gardens. It's pretty amazing. I'm gonna plant some mint for wine. Just for a gallon. Who knows...everything has turned out pretty well so I just want to play around with some wines. Happy New Year to all of you and I hope we all have a good time with our hobby.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 17, 2017)

ceeaton said:


> Lot's of lab work and planning (way beyond the scope of a humble homebrewer). And it doesn't taste exactly the same, but it's darn close (closer than I'll ever get two batches). Most have a staff of tasters with a goal of getting it as close as possible. I once read an article on what Bud does, and it is amazing the differences between the different regional brewers same version of the same beer.


 
I had no idea that there can be big variations.


----------



## reefman (Jan 17, 2017)

I've decided to retire on February 28th.
Concentrate on fishing, since I moved to the beach.
Make more wine, especially the dry reds, too many friends don't like the sweet wines (but lot of my wife's friends do!)
Make more beer. Only made one batch to date!
Live long and prosper!


----------

